# STOLEN!!!



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Guys,
Man I hate to even write this...what a shame...

I had a couple guys down from Idaho over the weekend and they left their bowfishing bows in the bed of their truck (along with a pile of other stuff...well low and behold three of the four bows they were taken during the night... :twisted: 

Like I mentioned there were three stolen, 1 Whisper Creek (prototype bowfishing bow), a pse nova and a pse recurve. I know it's going to be dang hard to ever find them but if any of you find or hear of a "good" deal on some bowfishing bows please let me know.

Thanks again 
Josh


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That really sucks and I'm sorry to hear it. Did you make a report to the police? If you haven't I would recommend it. Not that they are going to go out and specifically look for those bows...but if you were to find something (on KSL for example) that you thought was a lead to finding your bows, it would make it much easier for the cops to pick it up and investigate if they already have a file on the incident. 

It is the worst feeling to feel ripped off or cheated out of something or robbed in some way. Unfortunatley most "low-lives" don't think twice about taking something that isn't theirs. The way they look at it is that if it is in plain sight and someone just left it there then they might as well take it. It is unfortunate but that is fast becoming a common way of thought.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Will keep the eyes peeled. Could just be some opportunist kids that don't know the first thing about bows. 

I had a foam target (big expanding yellow foam 4' x 4') stolen out of the back of my truck in front of Sportsmans archery one day while I was in buying my son his bow for earning his Eagle scout. We came out of the shop to go shoot his new bow and noticed it stolen. I went back in and BOUGHT another for another $100 bucks. I cant stand thieves who think they have the right to take what has been bought with hard earned money by ME! In my case it was for sure fellow archers! That really burned my butt! :twisted: :evil:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That really sucks to get ripped off. I really enjoy my big 4x4 yellow expanding target, I found in the back of a Dodge Ram truck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Josh that sucks big time. I will keep my eyes peeled and I hope these s o b get caught.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Ya we did call the cops and filled out a report...I'll keep on watching KSL but haven't seen anything as of yet...

Understanding that it's our own fault for leaving them there but it sure doesn't ease the pain...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh. Hell no it ain't your fault! These scum bags who are out there stealing stuff that ain't bolted down. need to get theirs!I lost an Alpine outa my truck parked under my livivng room window. A week later some turd heads busted the 4x4 fence post in the middle of my wood fence . I'am gusessig to get mine and the wifes 4 wheelers off the patio,, (with no keys), Or the stack of dropped antlers I have going up the tree in my back yard. Put up security cams last week, .. some one will need some serious help if I catch em..


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> Ya we did call the cops and filled out a report...I'll keep on watching KSL but haven't seen anything as of yet...
> 
> Understanding that it's our own fault for leaving them there but it sure doesn't ease the pain...


No, it's not your fault, people need to keep their **** hands off other people's things. They justify anything that benefits them "He shouldn't have had that target in the back of his truck bed" or "They should have locked up their bows in the house". This is Bull [email protected]#@, if it is not yours keep your hands off. I am 30 and still know some people that have a hard time with this, luckily I learned this not only in church, but in school and home from my parents at a very early age. Good luck on getting those back, hopefully they try to sell them on KSL and you guys can lay some smack down.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> That really sucks to get ripped off. I really enjoy my big 4x4 yellow expanding target, I found in the back of a Dodge Ram truck.


It was a Ford at the time so you must have "found" someone elses.

I get really upset when people say, "You shouldn't have left the keys in the car". Leaving keys in the car does NOT make it theirs! Yes you made it easier for them by where you left the bows but scum is scum and they should not be in the back of your truck.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Dude that sucks!!!! I left my bowfishing rig up there on Saturday as a loaner.
Hopefully It didn't sprout legs as well.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Just cuz you left em in the back of your truck doesnt make you the bad guys. The scrote bags that dont have an honest bone in their body are. Good luck!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This really pisses me off that people do this $hit, I had a storage unit that I had when I first got married. One day I get a call from the Sheriffs office saying I need to come to the storage units and see if I'm missing anything. I get there and the first thing I see is the door to my unit is wide open. I lost a computer, a TV( that didn't work!) and the thing that pissed me off the most my golf clubs. I was told by the owner that is was my fault because I had a lock that could easily be cut off with a torch! What the hell else could I have done? :evil: Then not more than a month later I wake up to my dog barking and go look out my window and some sum beach is in my car. I ran out in my underwear and try to chase that SOB down. Luckly I got a look at him and knew who he was. :evil: I still lost all my CDs he took. They could never locate them. It was 2 weeks later that I started working in the jail so I got to know the kid very well. :mrgreen:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> It was 2 weeks later that I started working in the jail so I got to know the kid very well. :mrgreen:


Karma...it's a BEOTCH!!


----------

